# Unforgettable Pics of Vietnam Pre 1975



## Trip_Wire (Jun 24, 2009)

Unforgettable pics of VN pre 1975

Link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35755536@N06/sets/72157614441863408/show/


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I enjoyed looking at those pictures. Too many times people forget about the Vets who faught in the past.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 24, 2009)

Agree.  Thank you Trip_Wire.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 24, 2009)

The link was sent to me by a Vietnamese SEAL Kiet Nguyen. He was awarded the US Navy Cross for his role in the Bat-21 rescue. He is a personal friend of mine and is a member of SFA Chapter 16. He calls me his 'big brother.'

I have never met a more patriotic American! ;)


----------



## tip001 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great photos Trip :) 

I have a few photos of my grandfather taken during the Vietnam War.  It's nice to look back and remember those who fought in WW1/2, Korean War, Vietnam and so on.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 25, 2009)

Cam'on,

Great photos, thank you and Kiet.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you Trip, and thanks to Kiet!



Trip_Wire said:


> I have never met a more patriotic American!


Same for my wife, Trip. The FIRST to stand and honor the Flag. The FIRST to stand up for freedom/USA.:2c:


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics. I had a grandfather that was a 1stSGT in the Vietnam War. He was in artillery. He's told me some interesting stories. One of which was situated in an area called Duc Lap. I hope to get the whole story sometime from him and share it.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome slide show, Trip. You put me right back with my ARVNs again.


----------

